# Quizzer: what is the first totally -electronic soundtrack (put to lp)?



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Well?
Any submissions?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

Wiki will tell you it is "Forbidden Planet " by Bebe and Louis Barron.

The movie was something like 1956???


BUT WHAT DATE IS THE FIRST LP PRESSING? I'm not sure, but trawling the internet, I don't think this was first put to lp till 1976. Can it be?



Anyways my quizzer lp is 1970 and the front cover says, 'The first completely electronically scored motion picture!"

It is an extrmely rare lp since it was only released in a cinema.


Anyone can handle this?


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

So then, no one is interested.
Soundtracks do not go down well on this forum it would seem.










Answer: "This movie and album was released December 16, 1970 in Seattle and filmed mainly on Lopez Island in the San Juan Islands chain and University of Washington campus during the Summer of '70. This album soundtrack was available exclusively in the theater lobbies (not sold in stores), and had a very low production. This film played briefly at local Seattle theaters and then disappeared. It was released on video in '83.

Composer/keyboardist Mort Garson (Modular Moog) and Tom Muncrief (vocals) are not credited on the record cover or labels, including other credits added above."

This then would be the holy grail of Garson collectors. (Garson was a Canadian, you know.)


----------

